# Silver screens



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

which is best for winter use Internal or External silverscreens ? 
I have seen loads of internal screens in use but no External is that due to cost and avalibilaty ?
see you on the road 
twodogs


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*screen covers*

I was told that a belt & braces job would be best for full winter use - Silver screens (the original makers & trade name owners) do an external cover which I think is called a solarfrost, which gives frost protection in the winter & sun screening in the summer. Their padded internal ones then give insulation inside. Watch out for condensation, whichever you use.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I use the silver screens external all year round, when parked at home also. They provide excellect insulation to the windscreen and stop condensation when the van is in use and otherwise as well as keeping the van cooler in summer. Dont think we have ever used the curtains in the front.
I have no knowledge of the properties of internal screens or the difference in price, the only plus I would say is that if wet or snowing the internal ones will obviously be easier to pack and store.
Malc


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
IMHO, External are the most efficient, if you think about it you will see why. When in cold conditions the inside of the van is warmer than outside then with external silver screens the glass of the windscreen gets warmed too, if then there is moisture in the air...and there will be even if you do not cook, most people exude a pint or so of liquid during the night, a combination of moisture expelled while breathing and moisture that evaporates from the skin. This moisture will leave the vehicle if well ventilated but it will also condense out on any cold surface. The internal ones are good but they cannot stop every bit of damp laden air reaching the cold glass. Just watch the moppers up on a cold morning they will be the internal screen users.

Many internal screen users say that they would rather have internal screens in case of a quick night-time getaway, as would be required if wild camping, when if in fear of being attacked you could just whip them off and drive away. In this case they do have a very valid point.

If you do get external ones then a tip may be to lash out and buy the ones that have a center fold down so that you can see out of the front of the van at breakfast time! 

Mike

P.S. very happy at the mo :hello1: , earlier today the Van just flew through the MOT, no problem, and my insurance company (Safeguard) have renewed my cover and this time have included a protected NCD for a very reasonable premium.


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

thank you all usefull information as allways.
have silver screens got a web site as I dont seem to be able to find it ?
twodogs


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Their advert in MMM does not give a web address, tele 01274 872151 or fax 01274 862963 prices from £49-£149 inc. The advert states `_*our phones are often engaged please be patient, we will call you back!*_ Leave it to you then.

Regards Malc


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

thanks 
Malc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

in summer we use internal screens for ease of use, in winter we use external screens to avoid condensation, in REALLY cold conditions ie alpine, we use both internal and external, it seems to feel warmer than just externals.

spykal wrote;



> If you do get external ones then a tip may be to lash out and buy the ones that have a center fold down so that you can see out of the front of the van at breakfast time!


no need, the standard external ones can be rolled up from the bottom to the top for a good view out of the front. release the velcro tabs around the mirrors first.

pete.


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi twodogs

The website of the original silver screens is www.silverscreens.co.uk and the external ones can temporarily be used internally, so it says. Does anyone know how effective this is? Have not got any but considering them, like you.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi twodogs

When you asked for web site links I was sure I had been to one and sure enough one of the websites that I knew I knew about, I have just refound  .

It is

http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/index.shtml

whoever advised them to use that lot needs his head examining ...no wonder I could not remember it.

Mike


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

We bought original silver screens for external use,but soon found out they are easier to use internally.We have sewn plastic suckers onto the top.The advantages of using them internally are ;no need to dry them if it is raining ,quicker to remove,easy to just drop part of the screen to let daylight in and no need to go outside on a cold night[or morning]


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Better Luck than Us with TaylorMade*

Hi,

I notice Mike has given Taylor Made website address. If you intend to buy from them I hope you have better luck than I have. I wanted external screens for my Swift Bel Air. I spoke to the owner who advised he did not have a patern for my vehicle. He would however be able to make me some if I brought my vehicle down to hime in Yorkshire. I live in Edinburgh so a long journey!. I met at his home and he made up the patern and advised it would be ready in 4 weeks. That was almost 18 months ago. I have spoken with him at many shows and he always tells me they will be with me in a few weeks. I seen him again at the York show, but I never went near his stall. I've given up. I have heard from other owners they hav had the same problem......be warned!

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stewart

I'm glad you noticed this thread and my post, I would not have wished my posting of the web address to have been taken as a recommendation of the manufacturer.

My own screen is in fact a "Silver Screen" or at least thats what it says on the label. How we got it is an interesting story in itself. We bought our motorhome in the autumn and after making sure that we knew how everything worked we just wanted to get away in it. We had joined the MCC to get a discount on our insurance so we looked up where a rally was happening that weekend and went to it. The rally was at Bangor, N. Wales and we had a fab drive up through Snowdonia, the rally "field" was the county cricket ground and our spot was on the outfield under the scoreboard. On arrival we had declared our novicehood and every one was most helpful with siting and checking that we knew where the water and loos/emptying point were situated. After making sure that we were set up for the night we decided to have a look around and set off for a walk with the dog, we had walked past just a few vans ahen we came to a group of folks sat out in the evening sun, their dog ran out to ours and they apologised for not having it on a lead, I said " no problem" and as usual with me, we were soon engaged in meaningfull conversation (otherwise known as chitt chat! I could talk for England!). They then noticed that we did not have a drink in our hand and invited us to sit with them and have a glass of wine, several glasses later when we were about to leave, whilst our legs would carry us, our host happened to ask which Motorhome was ours, I pointed it out, "Have you got a Silver Screen, it's going to freeze tonight", to which I replied " What's a silver Screen?". He pointed to his and then I noticed that we were the only ones without one..."no problem" he said "I brought my spare one for a friend to use but he has managed to get one during the week, would you like to borrow it for the weekend". He came over and helped fit it, it was a near enought fit even though it had not been tailored for our vehicle. At the end of the weekend I packed it back into its bag and walked back over to return it, I was met with "It fits your van so well you may as well keep it".


Mike


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I would thoroughly recommend the original Silver Screens, Warm in winter and cool in Summer, definitely. I can put it on, on my own in less than two minutes and take it off in the same time.

We have two, both external, we originally bought a one piece one and we now use that when parked up at home.

So that we can easily see out of the front of the van we then bought a three piece one that allows you, with the use of velcro to drop it down the front screen and put it up again easily.

Never had any condensation when using these screens on the front window!

Would buy them again, they pack quickly and easily into their bag. I have even had to pack away when wet, but no problem a wipe over when it next comes out, and the bag, takes no time at all.

John 8)


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Another good thing about them is that although they're not exactly cuddly things, they do make the interior of your van seem very much larger than if you had dangly old curtains hanging out into your living around space.


----------

